# The Story Behind Jimi Hendrix’s “All Along the Watchtower”



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Interesting background story, plus isolated rhythm and solo tracks, and outtakes including a drunk Brian Jones on piano

The Story Behind Jimi Hendrix's "All Along the Watchtower" - Cover Me


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That was a good read. I love hearing stories of how studio recordings came together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

That was a cool read. Tnx for the link.
I'm currently listening to the his isolated guitar.
It'll make it easier to learn it now. lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sometimes I forget Dylan wrote that, not Hendrix.

Frank Zappa had a more extreme reaction: "When I heard 'Like a Rolling Stone', I wanted to quit the music business, because I felt: 'If this wins and it does what it's supposed to do, I don't need to do anything else ...' But it didn't do anything. It sold but nobody responded to it in the way that they should have." _--Wikipedia _

Any idea what Frank meant?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Any idea what Frank meant?


Perhaps he was referring to the Dylan version? I think the Hendrix version is considered superior.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

LanceT said:


> Perhaps he was referring to the Dylan version? I think the Hendrix version is considered superior.


He was referring to Dylan. The lyrics obviously meant something to him that is mostly lost on me... 

I think even Dylan prefers the Hendrix version. Lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Isn't Zappa talking about "Like a Rolling Stone"?

Which, in my opinion, WAS better than anything Zappa did  Either version.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

JH that was a GREAT article, thx for the link!!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

some guy gave some guy a cassette of the song back in the sixtees. Ya OK


----------

